# I was in one of the Americ Loggers episodes



## mercer_me (Apr 21, 2009)

Not realy, but when they showed them at the truck pulls at Skowheagan State Fair I was sitting behind the white wall that said Skowheagan State Fair in green letters. I wached that part like ten times but I can't se myself, but it's cool that I was there.


----------



## steviep (Apr 26, 2009)

I missed that one I hope they show repeats. I have a lot of family up your way. If you know any Porters or Kinneys I am properly related.


----------



## imanoob (Apr 29, 2009)

The kid that they showed leaning on the fence with the orange hat on (and the big ol pinch in his lip) is one of my buddies from highschool. 

I have seen the pelletier truck in person as i live right down the road from skowhegan and it is a really nice truck! I was also there at the fair but I think i was in the grand stands.


----------



## slinger (Apr 29, 2009)

My 2165 was on TV once, after a storm I was helping cut some trees up that blew over in straight-line winds. TV guys showed up and got a close up of the saw. You can see my hands


----------



## tree md (Apr 29, 2009)

slinger said:


> My 2165 was on TV once, after a storm I was helping cut some trees up that blew over in straight-line winds. TV guys showed up and got a close up of the saw. You can see my hands



"I'm a good ole boy, you know my mama loves me, but she don't understand they keep a showin my hands and not my face on TV"...  :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## mercer_me (Apr 29, 2009)

imanoob said:


> The kid that they showed leaning on the fence with the orange hat on (and the big ol pinch in his lip) is one of my buddies from highschool.
> 
> I have seen the pelletier truck in person as i live right down the road from skowhegan and it is a really nice truck! I was also there at the fair but I think i was in the grand stands.



I have seen it to, I saw it up in Harmony on my home from camp.


----------

